# Hutch is now Vodafone



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

> NEW DELHI: Hutch's migration to the Vodafone brand was completed on Wednesday, but the pug that made the mobile company ever so popular with the masses will remain.
> 
> The re-branding marks the completion of UK-based Vodafone's acquisition of Hong Kong-based Hutchison Telecommunication Ltd's Indian assets in May 2007. The company was in July 2007 renamed Vodafone Essar.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

i still haf "Hutch" as the operator name in my phone. guess they'll let it remain like that for some more time.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 19, 2007)

^its all with the sim card


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 19, 2007)

atleast they left the pug


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2007)

no prakash, its not wid the sim card. none haf vodaphone as yet as the operator.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 19, 2007)

Can we expect 3G from Vodafone.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 19, 2007)

I hope it doesn't become Wada-phone, and make a HOLE in your pocket. I'm post paid, can't afford to lose my number


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 19, 2007)

Get the new vodafone logo on ur mobile handsets

SMS 'VODAFONE' to 56565

PS : Currently works on Nokia Handsets Only


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm It says Hutch in Delhi as well, Lets see when would it be Vodafone


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 20, 2007)

Probably this is one company which has changed it's name maximum number if times.

In Mumbai, it was first called MaxTouch, then Orange, now it is Hutch and soon it will be Vodafone.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish voda makes some change in mobile as well as broadband market.Will they start landline service too like Bharti Airtel??


----------



## arunks (Sep 20, 2007)

it will be changed fully into vodafone on sept 21 as news say


----------



## azzu (Sep 20, 2007)

iam waiten for edge in all areas frm them (fsrt let them give edge correctly then we will se 3G)


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 20, 2007)

lets c wht happens tomorow

atleast a nice change, if nuthin else...

i hope we get sm freebies in India now.... ppl abroad hav free calling [isd calls too] in US and CANADA


----------



## ambandla (Sep 20, 2007)

Sirf naam badla hain. Aur kuch nahin. 

Same connectivity issues. Same bad call quality. same disturbane 



			
				Third Eye said:
			
		

> Can we expect 3G from Vodafone.



Isn't it the Government that should bring 3G to India?


----------



## Pathik (Sep 20, 2007)

The Govt shd start freeing and allocating the 3G spectrum now... i hope Airtel gets a license..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

the spectrum has been already opened by the Govt.!


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 20, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Get the new vodafone logo on ur mobile handsets
> 
> SMS 'VODAFONE' to 56565
> 
> PS : Currently works on Nokia Handsets Only



How much are the charges? Rs. 3, 6, 10 or none?


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 20, 2007)

well r dey planning to provied wireless internet connection also????ne one got ne details????


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 20, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> well r dey planning to provied wireless internet connection also????ne one got ne details????



They already provide wireless internet through  PCMCIA data cards and since a long time there website is saying that they would be launching usb data card as well. Don't expect to get broadband on mobile just now in India


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 20, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> How much are the charges? Rs. 3, 6, 10 or none?


 
Hey i did that.... now can u please tell me how to remove this logo... it looks YAKS... i am using N73Me... please tell me how to remove this


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 20, 2007)

Its easy to remove logo from basic phone but don't know about symbian phones. try visiting *www.allaboutsymbian.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50201 

U didn't tell the price of sms?


----------



## praka123 (Sep 20, 2007)

i have escotel on my cell,while idea is the service provider  anyway to get "idea" in screen!


----------



## utsav (Sep 20, 2007)

^^when 3G comes we'll get broadband on our mobiles


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

of corz, bpl mobile has been long taken over by hutch.


----------



## anispace (Sep 20, 2007)

but its still Hutch on their website


to remove any new operator logo on a Symbian Phone just delete the following folder (Oplogo) and restart ur phone>>

c:\system\Apps\Phone\Oplogo

dont know about non-symbian phones.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 20, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> How much are the charges? Rs. 3, 6, 10 or none?


None 



			
				ajayashish said:
			
		

> Hey i did that.... now can u please tell me how to remove this logo... it looks YAKS... i am using N73Me... please tell me how to remove this


In N73... go to Menu -> Tools -> Settings -> Phone -> Standby Mode -> Operator Logo... and select "Off".


----------



## entrana (Sep 20, 2007)

we have to wait tomorrow for it to become vodafone? lets see are we going to get any benefits by it becoming vodafone like better rates or better connectivity or something


----------



## shashank_re (Sep 20, 2007)

Vodafone started appearing on my phone(in the area info)!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 20, 2007)

For me its showing "Hutch now Vodafone"


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah exactly, i can hear vodaphone everywhere now: after busy tone, not reachable, customer care, IVR, area info... so vodaphone finally makes an entry into the cellphones of indian consumers


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 20, 2007)

shashank_re said:
			
		

> Vodafone started appearing on my phone(in the area info)!!!!!!!!!!



dats bad area info would hv been better then vodafone !

and i think vodafone sucks.. its crap company
here only to torture users and make money


----------



## anispace (Sep 21, 2007)

^^
its only temporary. 

and how do u know Vodafone is crap? maybe we should first wait n see.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah....maybe in next 1 or 2 days, Hutch on mobiles will be replaced by Vodafone. Area info is only a temporary change to inform users about the change.


----------



## entrana (Sep 21, 2007)

its 7am and still hutch, not yet vodafone


----------



## anispace (Sep 21, 2007)

^^
i think the operator logo cant be updated from the network side. it gets replaced only if u change the sim or download a new logo. otherwise it stays the same. Its still Orange in Mumbai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 21, 2007)

my phone now shows 'hutch now vodafone'


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 21, 2007)

anispace said:
			
		

> ^^
> i think the operator logo cant be updated from the network side. it gets replaced only if u change the sim or download a new logo. otherwise it stays the same. Its still Orange in Mumbai.


Exactly. As of now, if u need to get the new logo, u need to switch over to a Nokia phone or change your sim to a Vodafone sim.


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 21, 2007)

there was this ad in the newspaper- dl the VODAFONE operator logo by sending sms to 56565 (TOLL FREE)


they charged 3rs. (


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 21, 2007)

what !!!!! its toll-free


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 21, 2007)

hmm Its still hutch in delhi as of the time I am posting.

I have changed it using the new Op logo, Lets see when it goes Vodfone completely.

ts showing Hutch now Vodafone in location indicator at the time of edit, but not in the main area.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 21, 2007)

Me too charged Rs. 3/sms


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 21, 2007)

Its even mentioned on Vodafone site (www.vodafone.in) that its free. Then how come they charge u for that ?? Didnt u guys try the "Vodafone care" ??


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 21, 2007)

Ok it has appeared in the fone of a friend of mine.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 21, 2007)

vodafone.in site not opening.


----------



## mediator (Sep 21, 2007)

They r pretty full of themselves. Instead of showing the location normally its says "Hutch now Vodafone" and this has been goin on since this morning! Can anybody confirm if this is the case with him/her also?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 21, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Its even mentioned on Vodafone site (www.vodafone.in) that its free. Then how come they charge u for that ?? Didnt u guys try the "Vodafone care" ??



as i said its crap
and here only for money and not for providing some great service for people


common now a days all business there is hell lots of cheating
and that too telecom ! lots of hidden costs !!

maybe am wrong... this is what i think guys
not that i hate hutch
i hv a hutch connection too !


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 21, 2007)

seriously... i was a bit eager [i was followin the vodafone's acquisition very closely] but now i just want HUTCH BAK... It was OURS.. it was apna hutch... 
n thse firang brands- they hav not fully entered out mobiles and started cheating us!!!!!!!!!!
wtf!


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2007)

HUTCH bhi wasnt Indian.. Essar was!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Sep 21, 2007)

Here is the new ad 


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=udWpja2D-gI


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 22, 2007)

Intelligent Ad


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 22, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Its even mentioned on Vodafone site (www.vodafone.in) that its free. Then how come they charge u for that ?? Didnt u guys try the "Vodafone care" ??



Why waste time? firstly like hutch care, vodafone care always remain busy and even if your call gets connected you will have to wait atleast 7 minutes to talk to a human on other side.


----------



## sai_cool (Sep 22, 2007)

it is toll free, they didnt charge me anythin

and its still showin hutch is now vodafone..

but the operator is still shown as hutch!


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 22, 2007)

YOu think others are lying?


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 22, 2007)

i am getting vodafone logo for nokia 6610 but not for motorola a1200 . when i downloaded operatorlogo for nokia, it become vodafonein. this means here at kothamangalam, may u don't know, i am getting operator logo in colour basic phones and black and white phones without need of a download of operator logo.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 22, 2007)

i hope they decrease call rates...hutch was exorbitantly priced..

hope vodafone answers our call and makes ammends....they r howevr more busy in trying to bundle teir brands of cell in the market...


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 22, 2007)

must decrease internet surfing ratesand hope will give edge everyware and  later, 3g!?!?


----------



## entrana (Sep 22, 2007)

i downloaded the vodafone logo, but it wont run in my se, it just saves the files as a picture, wasted 3 rupees o well


----------



## als2 (Sep 22, 2007)

even i downloaded the vodafone logo but nothing happen in my nokia


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 23, 2007)

i send the msg to download the logo on 21th, but still have no reply from them


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 23, 2007)

I got it immidiately


----------



## fun2sh (Sep 23, 2007)

i m still gettin HUTCH in NETWORK SELECTION. Mine is Airtel though


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 23, 2007)

i think they will take some time to change network name on phone


----------



## Stick (Sep 23, 2007)

There is TAX liability issue  between Hutch & VF, VF want Hutch to pay it.


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 23, 2007)

From what i've observed, operator name never changes in a phone. When a phone is started for the first time, it saves the operator names at that time and even if the operator changes the name later the phone still shows the previous one. I know people whose old 3310 still show Orange instead of Hutch (or Vodafone now) or INA AIRTEL instead of just Airtel. Now only if you buy a new phone will you get to see Vodafone as the operator name. Even if you search for network in your current phone, you'll see Hutch.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 23, 2007)

I am an idea customer from start itself,but it shows erstwhile ESCOTEL(escotel was brought out by birla's idea cellular)  .no way to remove it i suppose.


----------



## casual_gamer (Sep 23, 2007)

me waiting for some good gprs/wap plans from vodafone/hutch.


----------



## shaunak (Sep 23, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Can we expect 3G from Vodafone.



Ive learnt to expect verry little from telecom in india.  

Anyway vodafone had already aquired hutch months ago! Now they have just started conducting bussiness on the vodafone brand name.
If they wanted to bring in some major tech into India, they would have done so long back.

@tech.masti: send it again, its toll free [atleast!]


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 23, 2007)

shaunak said:
			
		

> Ive learnt to expect verry little from telecom in india.
> 
> Anyway vodafone had already aquired hutch months ago! Now they have just started conducting bussiness on the vodafone brand name.
> If they wanted to bring in some major tech into India, they would have done so long back.
> ...



Well I do not share your scepticism. Doing business in India is difficult for ANY foreign company due to "difficulties" in our polity/bureaucracy. Our home grown indian entrepreneurs are masters at using the system to their advantage. So they tend to be very cautious and tread carefully when they enter.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes Yes Yes, Its showing Vodafone in my phone now.

BTW I also got the MTNL Vidyarthi plan today:

Free calls to all MTNL- Basic PSTN or Dolphin or Trump or Garuda.
Free Unltd local SMS
STD SMSat 50p
STD call @ 1 Re

Sim Cost = 350Rs
Included validity- 1 month
included call value for non mtnl nw - 100Rs

Every month I have to geet a 310 Rs Vidyarthi Recharge, to keep the scheme.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 23, 2007)

^^ Where are you from? Still showing Hutch here in delhi


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 24, 2007)

@kumarmohit, where are you from ???


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 24, 2007)

& i was thinking Airtel was owned by Vodaphone.
Didja ever Google "I'm feeling lucky" check Airtel a year or so back.... it lead to the Vodaphone site then.. which made me think Airtel to b a Vodaphone subsidary.... seems the site developers @ Vodaphone were ingenious


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 24, 2007)

@ Kalpik & Tech.Masti

I am from Rohini, Delhi. Worry not guyz, my sister's phone still shows Hutch. I have the old orange coloured sim while she has the new pink sim.


----------



## Stick (Sep 24, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> @ Kalpik & Tech.Masti
> 
> I am from Rohini, Delhi. Worry not guyz, my sister's phone still shows Hutch. I have the old orange coloured sim while she has the new pink sim.



I too have Old Orange color sim - still *Orange* for me in Mumbai


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> There is TAX liability issue  between Hutch & VF, VF want Hutch to pay it.




wht do u mean?? whats the tax issue here?? :O


----------



## ambandla (Sep 24, 2007)

hutch.in or vodafone.in are not opening properly. even if they open, clicking of "Manage my account" gives You are not authorized to view this page error


----------



## alok4best (Sep 24, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> & i was thinking Airtel was owned by Vodaphone.
> Didja ever Google "I'm feeling lucky" check Airtel a year or so back.... it lead to the Vodaphone site then.. which made me think Airtel to b a Vodaphone subsidary.... seems the site developers @ Vodaphone were ingenious


As far as I knw, Vodafone has some Holding In Airtel along with Bharti...
Trying opening airtel.com and it will lead u to *www.vodafone.es/ ..
For Indian Airtel u need to open Airtel.in.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> From what i've observed, operator name never changes in a phone. When a phone is started for the first time, it saves the operator names at that time and even if the operator changes the name later the phone still shows the previous one. I know people whose old 3310 still show Orange instead of Hutch (or Vodafone now) or INA AIRTEL instead of just Airtel. Now only if you buy a new phone will you get to see Vodafone as the operator name. Even if you search for network in your current phone, you'll see Hutch.


its not in the phone, buddy. you need to reprogram the sim card. even n/w selection. operator logo download is just like a sticker over the original name plate.


----------



## Stick (Sep 24, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> wht do u mean?? whats the tax issue here?? :O



The deal take place between hutch and Vodafone involved huge amount (vodafone paid to hutch) and govt. imposed some taxes (what I get from the news) over this deal, Vodaphone wants hutch to pay tax.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> its not in the phone, buddy. you need to reprogram the sim card.



How to program SIM 



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> even n/w selection.


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> The deal take place between hutch and Vodafone involved huge amount (vodafone paid to hutch) and govt. imposed some taxes (what I get from the news) over this deal, Vodaphone wants hutch to pay tax.



lol... boss FYI its nuthin of this sort as u r saying... the tax wud b paid by Vodafone, since it acquired hutch. To b more precise, hutch is now VF and the burden to pay taxes is on vodafone inc. 

Even if there was such an issue as u r saying, thn at the time of acquisition it is accounted for, not after that. 


Dont mess in taxes yaar without having accurate knowledge.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

you can't reprogram the sim urself and the company will prolly not do it for you, either (tho they can). they'll want you to get a replacement sim (which will again cost you).

by n/w selection, i meant the preferred n/w list shown in the phone when on roam or manually selecting the n/w.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

^best idea!apply for a duplicate sim card sometime later.it surely do have vodafone logo!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^yeah, just register an FIR that ur sim has been stolen and get a duplicate sim card on producing the FIR copy to vodaphone when their new sims are out. you'll get a brand new shiny vodaphone sim wid vodaphone as the operator name!


----------



## Stick (Sep 24, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> lol... boss FYI its nuthin of this sort as u r saying... the tax wud b paid by Vodafone, since it acquired hutch. To b more precise, hutch is now VF and the burden to pay taxes is on vodafone inc.



*Vodafone passes tax liability of $2 bn to Hutch

* vodafone ‘is working with Indian Govt on tax issue’

*VODAFONE HAS* landed itself a big bill for its acquisition of Hutchison Essar (Hutch) in India.



			
				enticer86 said:
			
		

> Even if there was such an issue as u r saying, thn at the time of acquisition it is accounted for, not after that.


Hutch would like to take your Professional Advise!




> Dont mess in taxes yaar without having accurate knowledge.


Will take care Next Time - Thanks


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 24, 2007)

ambandla said:
			
		

> hutch.in or vodafone.in are not opening properly. even if they open, clicking of "Manage my account" gives You are not authorized to view this page error


It opens up fine for me, but the site is too slow. Maybe work in progress


----------



## narangz (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I got vodafone written in the operator space & yes it is NOT an operator logo. Guess they can re-program SIM like airtel does with SIM services.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^yeah, just register an FIR that ur sim has been stolen and get a duplicate sim card on producing the FIR copy to vodaphone when their new sims are out. you'll get a brand new shiny vodaphone sim wid vodaphone as the operator name!



Why take so much trouble. Just block your SIM by entering wrong PIN thrice and then PUK ten times. NO need to give any other excuse or giving any copy of FIR.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 24, 2007)

^yeah in idea website there is a dedicated section for duplicate sim cards


----------



## anispace (Sep 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> its not in the phone, buddy. you need to reprogram the sim card. even n/w selection. operator logo download is just like a sticker over the original name plate.



its also on the phone.. buy any new cellphone or upgrade ur firmware and it will show Hutch even if u have the old Orange simcard. new cellphones or the new firmwares released after a few months will show Vodaphone.

Another way is to just spoil or corrupt ur simcard and get a free replacement. now figure out how to do that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

does harming ur sim card entitle you to a free sim replacement? if its true then i'll surely do this!


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> does harming ur sim card entitle you to a free sim replacement? if its true then i'll surely do this!


I don't think so


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^ yeah, thats why i asked!


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> *Vodafone passes tax liability of $2 bn to Hutch
> 
> * vodafone ‘is working with Indian Govt on tax issue’
> 
> ...



hehe... sir as far as my Professional Advice is concerned, i wud suggest VF to better pay up the Capital Gains tax as computed by the Tax Deptt Of India Under INDIAN RULES. They r tryin to evade penalty... again i just cant imagine how this was done- in normal cases of acquisition, all issues from taxation to Employee stock options are pre-decided [befre proceeding with acquisition]


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 24, 2007)

*"aap jis VODDA FONE number se sampark sadhna chahte hain vo is waqt coverage kshetra se baahar hai"* .......  so u see EXCEPT THE NAME..NOTHING HAS CHANGED"


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 24, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> does harming ur sim card entitle you to a free sim replacement? if its true then i'll surely do this!



Harming a sim card - I don't know. But loosing your sim card entitles you to a new free sim replacement. But I don't think Vodafone sim cards are out so soon. You can wait for few months and then lose your sim card and order a spanking new Vodafone SIM Card.


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 24, 2007)

They are out. I saw the packet. It is of the same maroon colour of Airtel and has a giant wheel on packet.


----------



## Stick (Sep 25, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> But loosing your sim card entitles you to a new free sim replacement.



[FONT=&quot]Yes, but first you Requires to make Complaint for loosing your sim card with Police and take the copy of it to Vodafone Customer Care (some thing like this) than only you will give Replacement (with same old Number)[/FONT]


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 25, 2007)

i think you have to pay some money to get your new SIM card with old numbers, Airtel takes 100 rupees for new SIM with old no.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ that is widout a police complaint regarding loss or theft.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ but they charged my friend when his phone stolen and he went to airtel care after making a police diary.
before giving you a new SIM with existing phone no, they want to see copy of police GD, after that they will lock that old SIM, and give you a new SIM..... this is my experience


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah exactly. even my fren. the airtel ppl asked him to produce a copy of the FIR endorsed by the police inspector about the theft of the sim. then they kept it for records, blocked the old one and gave a duplicate replacement sim free of cost to him.


----------



## shashank_re (Sep 25, 2007)

How long will they take to give a new SIM?!


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 25, 2007)

after stock hutch sims are over, i think.....
 it may started making sims now.....


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 25, 2007)

hutch takes 99 bucks fr a new replacement sim...

so the best thing is go n tell ki i hav lost my sim, how much do u charge

if its free, the sim is lost
if not, voila, sim found


----------



## shaunak (Sep 25, 2007)

Hutch/Vodafone donot need a FIR to give you a new sim anymore. But they will charge 99 bucks no matter what.


----------



## shashank_re (Sep 25, 2007)

How long will they take to replace a lost/broken SIM??


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 25, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Yes, but first you Requires to make Complaint for loosing your sim card with Police and take the copy of it to Vodafone Customer Care (some thing like this) than only you will give Replacement (with same old Number)[/FONT]



Nope. My Sis lost her phone and we only called them at their customer care. We need to give details of only the last bill. No FIR is needed. And within 48 hours of making the call to customer care, we received the new SIM.  That's truth. But if you are just trying to get a new SIM for new Vodafone Switch don't make calls until you receive new SIM. Because your phone's IMEI number gets transmitted with each Call.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ yeah for postpaid thats true. but for prepaid at least for airtel you need a copy of the complaint.


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 25, 2007)

bt i really lik the service... it gets delivered within 24 hours...


----------



## krazyfrog (Sep 25, 2007)

But why go through all this trouble? Why can't you guys just live with Hutch on your phones? Or just download the Vodafone logo.


----------



## Stick (Sep 25, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> But why go through all this trouble? Why can't you guys just live with Hutch on your phones? Or just download the Vodafone logo.



Khujali


----------



## anispace (Sep 25, 2007)

my original Orange sim card got spoilt a few months back (maybe due to moisture or something) and i got a free replacement.thats why i suggested this.

and by harming it, i dont mean breaking it or any other physical damage.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 25, 2007)

The service has become a little better on some fronts and worse on others. Now if you call customer care and make any complaint, they send you a reference number for future correspondence through sms which never happened earlier.  
But they have found a new way of annoying the users. Earlier they used to show a text advert. when you made or received any call but now at the place which should be showing the location they are giving ad like that "SMS ckt to 56789"


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Sep 25, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> The service has become a little better on some fronts and worse on others. Now if you call customer care and make any complaint, they send you a reference number for future correspondence through sms which never happened earlier.


Am surprised to see that, because they do it in here all the time, even before it was taken over by Vodafone. Its been sometime (started last year itself) that they send the reference number as a sms.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 25, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> Am surprised to see that, because they do it in here all the time, even before it was taken over by Vodafone. Its been sometime (started last year itself) that they send the reference number as a sms.




For me its a new thing as I never got any reference number earlier in Delhi.


----------



## amol48 (Sep 27, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Khujali



Awesome joke dude.... !! that's exactly true BTW

Well in Airtel you always get ref number since long... I am getting it since past 1 and half years !!


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 27, 2007)

HEY guys

its showing VODAFONE in my cell now....
i was surfing the web on cell fr smtime at abt 4 n after sometime i noticed the new logo

its not a Downloaded logo or anything... it just shows Vodafone in place of Hutch
Though in manual network selection the options are stil Hutch, Airtel, Idea, and Dolphin


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

i just bought a new hutch prepaid SIM (notice: hutch not vodafone)
the SIM was white total white with no logo no text 360 degree plain ill post a pic
if possible


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 27, 2007)

anyone experiencing loss of netwrk now???

its very much there today


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

No Not Me


----------



## digi23 (Sep 27, 2007)

Vodafone had activeated Gprs in my phone and i didnt request them
They said it has no monthly rental and it cost  10p/10kb and it needs new Vodafone Settings


----------



## enticer86 (Sep 27, 2007)

digi23 said:
			
		

> it needs new Vodafone Settings




nope... m using the old planet hutch settings....


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 27, 2007)

enticer said:
			
		

> anyone experiencing loss of netwrk now???
> 
> its very much there today



No such problem


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 27, 2007)

digi23 said:
			
		

> Vodafone had activeated Gprs in my phone and i didnt request them
> They said it has no monthly rental and it cost  10p/10kb and it needs new Vodafone Settings


Yep they activate GPRS on postpaid connections without even asking as it is rent free.Deactivate it if you want.
And I think no new settings are required but if you are a new GPRS user then you need to request settings and then save them.


----------



## cynosure (Sep 27, 2007)

My dad is getting all the bill related messages from vodafone but the operator logo is still hutch.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 28, 2007)

digi23 said:
			
		

> Vodafone had activeated Gprs in my phone and i didnt request them
> They said it has no monthly rental and it cost  10p/10kb and it needs new Vodafone Settings



That has been the case since months...i guess since March for me here


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 6, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> there was this ad in the newspaper- dl the VODAFONE operator logo by sending sms to 56565 (TOLL FREE)
> 
> 
> they charged 3rs. (



Call customer care if you want to get it back.

I called and they assured me to refund that money in 48 hours and I got Rs. 6(I downloaded twice) back in just 10days


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 6, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> Call customer care if you want to get it back.
> 
> I called and they assured me to refund that money in 48 hours and I got Rs. 6(I downloaded twice) back in just 10days



really??? :O
amazing thn lemme c


----------



## dr_jimit (Oct 8, 2007)

I saw in 1 laptop in exhibition,

dog screensaver licking on screen looked like HUTCH DOG [ ]??//??
i FOUND IT

*movies.about.com/od/mustlovedogs/a/mustdogs063005.htm


second dog is looking like hutch dog.

THEY R NOT FROM HUTCH
 but from 1 movie.

screensaver.com had ad/spyware, nod32 deleted that file, these r clean.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 9, 2007)

They have changed a lot.
Today they activated Vodafone mobile connect (hutch access) on my phone without any request by me and deducted Rs. 199 from my account.
Called customer care and got assurance of a call back within 48 hours


----------



## moshel (Oct 9, 2007)

almost all postpaid connections on my company's CUG plan including my own got ISD activated for free just days before the official announcement. normally u need to pay abt 4.5K in deposit.

and oddly, all nokia phones that i have seen show Vodafone as the operator logo. but SE phones still show Hutch. is it possible that this m8 be handset related issue?


----------



## kalpik (Oct 10, 2007)

WTF! They have increased prepaid tarrif! Earlier H2H calls were 99p/min now V2V calls are 1.20r/min!
Also local SMSs are now 1.20r/sms!

*vodafone.in/ExistingUsers/Prepaid/TariffPlans/Pages/cost_structure_del.aspx?location=Delhi


----------



## enticer86 (Oct 11, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> WTF! They have increased prepaid tarrif! Earlier H2H calls were 99p/min now V2V calls are 1.20r/min!
> Also local SMSs are now 1.20r/sms!
> 
> *vodafone.in/ExistingUsers/Prepaid/TariffPlans/Pages/cost_structure_del.aspx?location=Delhi




its the requirement fulfilled by TRAI... I gues airtel mein bhi hua hai


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

i dunno $hit abt the TRAI rules but it suckz tht theyve removed the student offer here at college 



			
				dr_jimit said:
			
		

> I saw in 1 laptop in exhibition,
> 
> dog screensaver licking on screen looked like HUTCH DOG [ ]??//??
> i FOUND IT
> ...


----------



## kalpik (Oct 11, 2007)

Yup.. Just checked.. Airtel has increased rates too!


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

wht nonsense... TRAI rules are supposed to make rates user-friendly .. guyz who have gone thro the TRAI regulations. can u plz tell me is there anything that is favourable to users


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 11, 2007)

Actually its coz of TRAI that the cellphone industry and the customers are suffering. They are more like bullies than a regulation agency!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2007)

Is their pre-paid customer care down at the moment? I'm trying to dial out the hotline number but seems like they have stripped the customer care option from the IVR grid.What's happening? Any alternate number? 

Any ideas how to get rid of those service info messages? I have got all those cricket updates & bollywood songs popping up on my screen every now & then.Hate it.Tried everything from disabling these service info messages to those DND commands but still nothing.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

Change is _not_ good


----------



## kalpik (Oct 11, 2007)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Is their pre-paid customer care down at the moment? I'm trying to dial out the hotline number but seems like they have stripped the customer care option from the IVR grid.What's happening? Any alternate number?
> 
> Any ideas how to get rid of those service info messages? I have got all those cricket updates & bollywood songs popping up on my screen every now & then.Hate it.Tried everything from disabling these service info messages to those DND commands but still nothing.


You can disable "Cell Info Display"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 11, 2007)

^Everything is off.Heck even the service inbox messages if set to off but it still doesn't help.This only started happening since I got my 6233 & I recieved the Hutch GPRS settings via sms the very first time I inserted my SIM card in it.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 11, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> its the requirement fulfilled by TRAI... I gues airtel mein bhi hua hai



How can you blame TRAI ? Even they are against this tariff hike


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 11, 2007)

then what caused the hike ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 12, 2007)

^^Company want to increase their revenues, that's why rates have been hiked


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 15, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> They have changed a lot.
> Today they activated Vodafone mobile connect (hutch access) on my phone without any request by me and deducted Rs. 199 from my account.
> Called customer care and got assurance of a call back within 48 hours



They accepted their mistake and returned 199Rs. deducted back to my account


----------

